# Fraying Carpets - Fitter or Shop?



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

When i moved into my house last December, i purchased carpet for the stairs, upstairs landing and 4 bedrooms. Nothing overly fancy, hard-wearing neutral colour with full underlay. I was advised at the shop (am I OK to name it? Until I know for sure we'll just mention it is a Nationwide chain) that the only way i would get the full 'Shop Name Guarantee' is by having underlay and fitting purchased from them.

Roll forward 9/10 months. I noticed about 2 months ago on the turn in the stairs (small landing i guess) that the edges were startign to fray. It has gotten progressively worse and last week i went into the store and they sent a fitter out to look at it. It was the same guy who originally fitted them. He advised that it was nothign to do with the fitting 'sure isn't the rest of the house perfect, it must be the carpet' . He ended up cutting away the edge and stretching the carpet across more but this left a gap of a few mm - i.e. carpet no longer flush to the edge of the wall. I pointed this out and he asked what i wanted him to do? His next excuse was that i must be hoovering them too much and that as i had a Dyson it destroyed the carpets. As i pointed out, surely the carpets should be fitted in such a way that vacuuming doesn't cause this - they should be slightly tucked under.

Anyhows, he left, and although they did look a bit better, it has started to happen again, with big frays present again. I am about to call the shop and tell them this but not sure what I am looking for. The carpets are not fit for purpose.....surely vacuuming a carpet shouldn't have this effect (none of the other bedrooms have suffered this). The hallway/stairs is on a 5m roll (I didn't want joins) and the bedrooms off the 4m roll, so could it be a problem with the carpet? Is my contract/issue here with the shop or the fitters - the fact that the shop said i was only covered by their guarantee if i chose their fitting option would make me think it is the shop.

Advice appreciated. I did pay for the carpets on CC, so if i am not happy with the results can i lodge a dispute?

Thanks,

Floss.


----------



## RonanC (4 Oct 2011)

Your contract is with the shop. 

The guarantee they gave you is in addition to your consumer rights


----------



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks Ronan,

Just spoken with the shop and explained. Apparently now the manager needs to come round to the house and take a look, and he isn't here till next week. I need to vacuum the carpet as it is a bit mucky, but i'm afraid of making it a whole lot worse and the shop saying 'It's your problem'.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> I was advised at the shop (am I OK to name it? Until I know for sure we'll just mention it is a Nationwide chain) that the only way i would get the full 'Shop Name Guarantee' is by having underlay and fitting purchased from them.


So you did this - i.e. bought the carpet, underlay and fitting from them? And got the guarantee? In writing? What does it say?


> Roll forward 9/10 months. I noticed about 2 months ago on the turn in the stairs (small landing i guess) that the edges were startign to fray. It has gotten progressively worse and last week i went into the store and they sent a fitter out to look at it. It was the same guy who originally fitted them. He advised that it was nothign to do with the fitting 'sure isn't the rest of the house perfect, it must be the carpet' .


So he has at least verbally admitted liability in relation to the carpet that they sold you?

From what you say it sounds to me that for whatever reason (the carpet itself, the fitting etc.) there is a problem and it is not unreasonable to expect the carpet not to fray under normal use and normal hoovering. So it does not sound unreasonable to seek some sort of rectification especially if you have a guarantee. Keep at it - politely and reasonably but firmly - and if you get nowhere you could always consider the _Small Claims Court_ and/or asking the _NCA _for advice:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/justice/courts_system/small_claims_court.html
http://www.consumerconnect.ie 

Keep a record of all interactions if possible just in case (dates, conversations, documentation, letters etc.)


----------



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

Clubman,

The guarantee was made verbally to me in the shop, after i questioned the cost of fitting the carpets. I was going through a lot of stuff at the time trying to get things for the house organised so didn't think of asking to see that in writing. 

I don't know if he was verbally admitting liability with the carpet, or just trying to remove himself from the equation, if that makes sense. I have just written notes on a piece of paper and stapled it to the receipt so i can keep track of communications.

Hopefully i can get the carpet replaced with the same type.....let's just see what the manager says.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> The guarantee was made verbally to me in the shop, after i questioned the cost of fitting the carpets. I was going through a lot of stuff at the time trying to get things for the house organised so didn't think of asking to see that in writing.


Nothing in writing at all - even on the receipt/docket - about a guarantee?


> Hopefully i can get the carpet replaced with the same type.....let's just see what the manager says.


Yeah - hopefully you can come to some arrangement once the visit/inspection takes place. Good luck!


----------



## Padraigb (4 Oct 2011)

With a carpet less than a year in use, you do not need to rely on the retailer's guarantee. You are covered by ordinary consumer rights. As you also followed the shop's recommendations on fitting, they would find it difficult to take the position that the problem is due to the way it was fitted. It is preposterous to suggest that domestic carpet might not withstand domestic cleaning equipment.

The only bases on which a claim from you could be resisted are:
(1) you bought goods marked as seconds, the shop could argue that you implicitly agreed to take your chances; or
(2) you used the wrong grade of carpet, one manufactured for the light traffic in bedrooms rather than the harder wear that might be experienced on stairs.

[I would expect that a turning-point on a staircase is where a carpet would first show signs of wear.]


----------



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks Padraig,

Carpets are definately not seconds, bought in utmost good faith from them as brand new (had to wait for them to be delivered in etc.). I followed advice from the sales person in the shop at the time saying i wanted something that would take reasonable wear and tear. Teh fraying is right in the corners and on the edge, not along the central bit where most traffic would occur on the way up and down the stairs. I have just taken a proper look at the stairs this morning and i can see it is starting to occur in other places now on edges, plus some of the staples are coming out of the carpets.

I remember thinking when i went to purchase the carpets "Geez, this isn't a cheap job to do" but i would expect better than this!


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

Unless the carpet is being subjected to unusual wear, i.e. hob-nailed boots, high heels or studs bearing directly on the wearing part I'd say you are covered under consumer rights.

Kids sliding down the stairs in timber boxes might dent your chances, though...


----------



## flossie (5 Oct 2011)

onq, no kids in the house, and i always take shoes off before going upstairs (joys of having light coloured carpets!). As i said, this is happening right on the edges of the carpets so would be away from normal traffic going up and down.


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

Even "light wear" carpets shouldn't be showing that kind of wear flossie.

There isn't some kind of sharp edge or point trying to come through - is there?


----------



## flossie (5 Oct 2011)

Only the staples that the guys put down to fit them onq. I have good thick underlay (almost the same cost as the carpet itself). It looks more like the carpet has had loose threads and is coming away in strips (i.e. there is a line of what i call fraying) about 5 or 6 inches long in some places. You know when you get a piece of material nad can pull the individual threads down, it's almost like that. If i knew how to post photos i would as it explains it better.....

Will keep at it though. Between carpets, blinds and leaking baths, i feel the house is coming down around me


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

I haven't seen your post on leaking baths yet, but I've commented in the thread on window blinds. 

That sounds like faulty goods to me - a year with serious wear like that is most unusual.


----------



## hfp (10 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> Thanks Padraig,
> 
> plus some of the staples are coming out of the carpets.



Just need to clarify, is the actual carpet stapled down?  Or do you mean the staples holding the underlay?  Normally the underlay would be stapled, but then the carpet would be held using gripper rods.  If your carpet itself has been stapled then I would think you have definite cause for complaint!!


----------



## flossie (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks hfp.....I am not sure if it is stapled, that's what the fitters told me when they came out. I do have gripper rods in place at the doors - is that what you mean?

Just off phone from store as manager was meant to call over the weekend. He isn't in today and said they would call me tomorrow, which i can't take as i am on site all day, so next available day is apparently saturday for him to call. Will keep the thread updated....


----------



## flossie (19 Oct 2011)

*Update*

Manager cam around on Monday, very nice guy. Admitted that there seems to be a problem with the carpet and has taken photographs. He is to go to the manufacturer and address the situation. I did point out that the contract is with him, not the manufacturer, but at least he is getting the ball rolling and look slike i will be getting the carpets replced on the landing and stairs. 

Also pointed out the poor fitting of the carpet, and he again agreed that it was obvious (loose on the individual steps etc) but said that we will address that if/when new carpet is fitted......

Looking good so far


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Oct 2011)

almost a result so  well done on that... hopefully it will be sorted out for you sooner rather that later... just remember to keep notes on who / when / where / details of discussion etc... in case you need to put anything in writing...


----------



## flossie (5 Dec 2011)

*Update - and Resolution*

I called the manager of the store this morning to ask what the story was as it was getting to the ridiculous stage. Turns out I am getting a new hallway and stairs carpet fitted before Christmas. Unfortunately same fitters will be employed to do this, but manager will be around immediately after fitting to inspect the work.

Unfortunately some of the edge in my bedroom is now doing the same thing, so looks like that will be going down the same lines!

Still, good news overall!


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2011)

Don't mean to sound too technical but has this carpet a "cut" pile or a "looped" pile. Looped pile tend to rip at edges much easier. 
Perhaps it might be worth checking for a new carpet


----------

